# The smallest event can change the future in a big way, "The Butterfly Effect"



## Paco Dennis (Dec 17, 2021)

I liked the way they presented this very subtle subject. I try to remember this as much as possible, and act in ways that will promote a future without so much hate.


----------



## IFortuna (Dec 21, 2021)

I am almost certain you will appreciate the following monograph excerpt from Chris King's monograph below:

"The Symbiotic Cosmology of Perennial Conscious Existence"  otherwise known as Symbiotic  Existential   Cosmology  

 "The    inclusion    of    agency  realises  the  close  parallel    between    panpsychism    and    animism ,  which  is  based  centrally  on     29 agency  as  a  manifesta1on  of  the  widespread   perspective  held    by    ethnic    cultures    and    in    shamanism,    of    agency    being  a feature  of  all  living  and   perhaps  even  non-living  entities.    Animism    is    the    belief    that    all    things    –    animals,    plants,    rocks,     rivers,    weather    systems    etc.    possess    a    distinct    spiritual    essence    –    as    animated    and    alive.    It    thus    aligns    closely    with     panpsychism    and    is    said    to    describe    the    most    common,    foundational    thread    of    indigenous  peoples'  "spiritual"    or     "supernatural"    perspectives,  especially  before    organised    religion.  The    Dictionary    of    the    Social    Sciences    (Gould    and    Kolb     1965)    sums  it  up  as  "the    belief  in  the  existence  of  a  separable    “soul-entity”,    complementary    to    the    physical    and     biological    “embodiment”    of    a    living    individual    or    material    organism.”    

 Several  of  these    natural    entities    take    the    form    of    edge-of-chaos    processes,    such    as    wind,    waterfalls    and    storms  from     turbulent    mountain    summits    to    the    ocean,    which    from    the    point    of    view    of    symbiotic    panpsychism    are  strong  candidates  for  coherent  subjectivity. "  --Chris King Maths Professor Auckland University, Retired.

Chris and I met on a debate regarding the two trees of the Garden of Eden and have since become friends.  He has dozens of papers you may be interested in. You will find my name at the bottom of page 4 of the Symbiotic Cosmology of Perennial Conscious Existence  monograph. LOL  This monograph was recently updated to 217 pages. You might just want to hit the highlights that interest you, LOL
Please let me now what you think.


----------

